# I remember,



## Denise1952 (Oct 3, 2014)

apologies if this doesn't work as I tried copy & paste of the whole, forwarded email, Denise


*More "Old Stuff"......*


*"**I'm supposed to respect my elders, but it's getting harder and harder for me to find one."*


DO YOU KNOW WHAT THIS IS? 







*DO YOU KNOW HOW TO USE THIS ?* 





*WHAT'S THE CONNECTION BETWEEN THESE TWO OBJECTS?* 







*DO YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH THESE?* 






DO YOU KNOW WHAT THIS IS? 





HAVE YOU EVER SHOPPED AT THIS STORE? 





DO YOU KNOW HOW TO PLAY WITH THESE? 





DO YOU RECOGNIZE WHO THIS IS? 





DO YOU KNOW THEIR NAMES? 







HAVE YOU EVER SEEN OR USED ONE OF THESE? 





HAVE YOU EVER USED THIS? 





HAVE YOU EVER PLAYED THIS? 










WAS THERE EVER A TIME IN YOUR LIFE THAT THIS WAS THE ONLY OPTION TO DRY YOUR CLOTHES? 





WHAT'S THE CONNECTION BETWEEN THESE  TWO OBJECTS? 





IS THIS A FAMILIAR SCENE? 





DOES THIS BRING BACK GOOD MEMORIES? 





DID HE EVER COME TO YOUR HOUSE? 





DID YOU EVER HAVE TO SAY "HELLO" BEFORE YOU KNEW WHO WAS CALLING? 





DID YOU EVER LAUGH OUT LOUD WATCHING THIS? 





DID YOU KNOW... 
Those who were born in the 30's to the 60's are the last generations who played in the street.  During our childhood we "walked" over a mile a day when we played & played "hide & seek" outside at night with no worries or fear of anything bad happening to us. 

We are the first generation who played video games and the last to record songs off the radio onto a cassette tape.  We learned how to program a VCR before anyone else, we were the first to play from Atari to Nintendo.We are the generation of Tom & Jerry, Looney Toons, & Captain Kangaroo. We traveled in cars without seat belts or air bags, lived without cell phones and caller ID.  We did not have fax machines, flat screens, surround sound,  I pods, Facebook, Twitter, computers or the internet, and through it allwe had a great time.


----------

